# Iran- Martyr theat



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/04/ ... topstories

Looks like Iran is getting uppity. They claim that they have over 200 indivuduals willing to carry out attacks on western nations if they are attacked.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

And they wonder why we dont want them to have nuclear capabilties.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

They know why, but they also know that we are limited in our actions due to the Iraq war.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

We arent as limited as you think we may be. By us being in Iraq would help before it would hurt us.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

How do you figure? Most of our military is already tied up in said operation. We can't drop out of Iraq to fight Iran lest we face the scenario that Bush has laid out for us, chaos.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I thought you said this Iran stuff would "blow over"?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Gun Owner said:


> I thought you said this Iran stuff would "blow over"?


I certainly hope it will.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

WEll ya know what they say...

Wish in one hand.....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

No, I don't know what they say.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Wish, or hope, in one hand....

**** in the other...

See which one fills up faster.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I predict that if Iran carries out any type of terrorist threat against either the U.S., or Israel, they will burn. Hopeful for a peaceful outcome, Burl


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Agreed on that point.


----------

